# NEW Food & Beverage Coordinator



## mammoth (Jul 18, 2020)

Looks like there is a new position rolling out for F&B. Looks like they will go around to and be responsible for different Targets. Kind of like a middle between F&B TLs and the F&B director. Think F&B business partner. 

Anyone have any info on the position? pay range? I left Target a few months ago for an offer I couldn't turn down, but it sounds like I was being prepped for this role before I even knew about it.


----------



## Area13 (Jul 18, 2020)

It’s more of a position between ETL and SD. It’s been tested in several markets for the last couple years. They are responsible for a specific departments (Sbux, Deli, Bakery) or (Meat/Dairy/Frozen) across a market (10-12 stores). They are food subject experts and go in to work and train Team Leads and TM’s. This is focus efforts in food especially in stores that don’t have a dedicated ETL Food. That should be in each store at least once every 7-10 days. Pay range is slightly above ETL pay.

The ultimate goal is to create a “separate” business (like PM or AP) where the TL’s report directly to the coordinators.


----------



## MrT (Jul 18, 2020)

Interesting, i dont seem to be in am area that has this but this would be a path i could see myself going for if it does, imo it seems more inline with an etl position where they work under the F&B director rather then a SD but you could be right as i don't personally have any experience with this role.  Perhaps ill talk with my F&B director amd see if he has any more information on this position


----------



## mammoth (Jul 18, 2020)

Area13 said:


> It’s more of a position between ETL and SD. It’s been tested in several markets for the last couple years. They are responsible for a specific departments (Sbux, Deli, Bakery) or (Meat/Dairy/Frozen) across a market (10-12 stores). They are food subject experts and go in to work and train Team Leads and TM’s. This is focus efforts in food especially in stores that don’t have a dedicated ETL Food. That should be in each store at least once every 7-10 days. Pay range is slightly above ETL pay.
> 
> The ultimate goal is to create a “separate” business (like PM or AP) where the TL’s report directly to the coordinators.


Interesting... this would have been absolutely perfect for me if I had stayed with Target. I still have no regrets about leaving though. I'm fairly certain that I'm compensated at a higher rate than this position starts at. And I'm sure this is a stressful role with hours of travel involved. I'm sure there are multiple 12+ hour days when you factor in travel and store time. 

This definitely might've kept me there though, had I known about the role at that time.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 18, 2020)

What store size is involved?


----------



## Area13 (Jul 18, 2020)

It’s  every store within the group as they roll this out. In places with multiple SuperTargets within a market (South Florida, Dallas) they have coordinators for PFresh stores and separate coordinators just for Supers.


----------



## checklane01 (Jul 18, 2020)

In my Super we have an ETL of F&B, so are they just going to work with my ETL more on Best Practices and F&B Standards? I guess I'm confused about what leadership looks like at the district or group level. Like, are there F&B Business Partners for each district? And then is this F&B Coordinator like between the ETL/SD and F&B BP?


----------



## mammoth (Jul 18, 2020)

checklane01 said:


> In my Super we have an ETL of F&B, so are they just going to work with my ETL more on Best Practices and F&B Standards? I guess I'm confused about what leadership looks like at the district or group level. Like, are there F&B Business Partners for each district? And then is this F&B Coordinator like between the ETL/SD and F&B BP?


There are no F&B BPs, only group directors. This Coordinator role would be the closest thing to a BP. However, my impression is that they will be spending most of their time rotating through different stores, maybe 1-2 office days per week. They'll likely be more visible than your typical BP.


----------



## YugTegrat (Jul 19, 2020)

There was a Backroom Coordinator position in the past, but I think it was phased out.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Jul 27, 2020)

Anyone apply for this position? How long did it take you to hear back or be called in for an interview?


----------



## WinterRose (Jul 28, 2020)

My former FBTL was supposed to be one. The way she described it to me was exactly the same I've read here. The FB Boss (I forgot but it the group boss for Food and Beverage) wanted to hire her as one. It was put on hold while the Covid-19 started so for now, she is a new ETL for a diff store.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Aug 15, 2020)

Region 300 has had them for 2 years and currently the only region with them. Supposedly they’re rolling it out country wide soon. It’s ETL level and just seen as a second ETL level role. They just assist in teaching and training, not leading walks or pointing things out


----------



## RistrettoShots (Aug 15, 2020)

I applied as soon as the role dropped. Took them 2 weeks to respond to my application. Generic email that I was "no longer considered" for the role. My last STL from when I was there a year ago said that someone internal was chosen. Kinda bummed I didn't even get a phone call.


----------



## Rastaman (Sep 21, 2020)

Did they ever fill these positions? No sign of anyone in my district..


----------



## redeye58 (Sep 22, 2020)

Not that I've heard any where around here.


----------



## SbuxDd (Sep 22, 2020)

I'm in Region 300 and haven't heard of this yet? I'm currently the Starbucks Lead and have been pushing for this type of role (for the Starbucks side) to my ETLs. I just participated in the TL Mixer with our HRBP so maybe I have a fair chance?! I'll do some digging and get back to y'all ✌🏼


----------



## Yetive (Sep 22, 2020)

The training has hit Workday.  There are 7 already


----------



## JohnSith373 (Sep 23, 2020)

A F&B ETL at a nearby store got promoted to F&B Coordinator. They oversee two districts.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Sep 27, 2020)

Yup. Someone who I thought was being prepped for STL just was promoted in my district, for 2 districts as well.


----------



## RistrettoShots (Sep 27, 2020)

@SbuxDa position like this will never happen for just Starbucks. I wish, I would have never left.


----------



## BrandonSpringery (Dec 26, 2020)

Hi guys. This sounds pretty good and the position looks very interesting. I recently also lost my job due to COVID-19 and started looking for a new one. I'm always late everywhere, and I was late for this too, I saw it very late. I was thinking of going to work at food truck new york, there are a lot of them around the city, and they are quite popular. I sent them my resume and hope they will contact me soon. I would very much like to work there, because in these places very tasty food is prepared and customers are always satisfied. Wish me luck.


----------



## NKG (Dec 26, 2020)

BrandonSpringery said:


> why don't you call and get the details from them.


Is this your real name?


----------



## AmICrazy (Jan 22, 2021)

Area13 said:


> It’s more of a position between ETL and SD. It’s been tested in several markets for the last couple years. They are responsible for a specific departments (Sbux, Deli, Bakery) or (Meat/Dairy/Frozen) across a market (10-12 stores). They are food subject experts and go in to work and train Team Leads and TM’s. This is focus efforts in food especially in stores that don’t have a dedicated ETL Food. That should be in each store at least once every 7-10 days. Pay range is slightly above ETL pay.
> 
> The ultimate goal is to create a “separate” business (like PM or AP) where the TL’s report directly to the coordinators.


At the grocery store where I work now, we have operations specialists for every department (deli, produce, meat, grocery, and so on). That what this position sounds like. My current supervisor was the produce ops specialist for our district before stepping down to take care of his mother-in-law. Our current ops specialist was under him. I don't think we see our ops specialists every 7-10 days though. Did not make it to our store last Friday, as I told before my boss left for his vacation.


----------

